# Roaming on CM7??



## rthibeault (Sep 11, 2011)

Flashed CM7 the other day (thanks again for the help Carmon!) and love it. Only issue I am having so far is...I've been unable to roam. I live in a fringe area, and normally roam on Verizon towers at home. I attempted *228 several times (while on US Cellular), and the recorded message (voice) states that the update was successful, but the message on my screen says "activation unsuccessful". I am able to make and receive calls and send messages, etc...but the phone will not roam. I have networks set to automatic, and national data roaming enabled. Any ideas?? Anyone??


----------



## richaoj (Jul 26, 2011)

Roaming does not work on any AOSP rom at this point.


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

I roam on my phone everyday without issues so I don't see that as correct

Sent from my glitched cm7 mesmerize using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

As a matter a fact I cannot do *228 bc it always says Verizon

Sent from my glitched cm7 mesmerize using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## richaoj (Jul 26, 2011)

**correction** on showcase sry


----------



## rthibeault (Sep 11, 2011)

Anyone else?


----------

